# 2016 Ford F150 Lariat FX4 Build



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

I'm back! I sold the CTS-V this week so it is on to a new build. I picked up a new daily earlier this year and now that I don't have anything to play with...I'm playing with this one. 

2016 Ford F150 Lariat 502A FX4




























In two weeks it is getting the following installed by Shine Auto Salon in Alpharetta, GA.


Pro Comp 6" Lift with Fox Struts
20x10 -19 Hostile Alpha Diamond Cut Wheels
35x12.50 Nitto Ridge Grapplers
Amp Power Running Boards
Full Paint Correction
CQuartz Coating
Bak Tri-Fold Bed Cover

And then next month it will be getting...


Addictive Desert Designs Venom R Front Bumper
30" Curved LED Light for Front
Addictive Desert Designs Venom R Rear Bumper
2" LED Cubes for Rear Bumper

Now onto the audio. Just when I thought factory systems couldn't get any worse, Sony put a system in this truck. I swear every time the bass hits the volume goes down by 1/2. It is TERRIBLE. Luckily I robbed the V of some parts before I sold it so I have a starting point. 


Alpine PDX-F4
Alpine PDX-V9
Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.3

I also have the DSL 8's and the Scanspeak Discover 10F's out of the V but those won't really fit this application so I am going to have to figure out something for speakers. It looks like doing a simple 6.5" component setup will be the easiest as of right now since the front door location is a 6x9 and the rear is a 6.5. I haven't run a 2 way setup in a long time as the WRX and the CTS-V both ended up being 3 way.

I have been out of the speaker game for awhile so I'll have to do some reading on which way to go there. I don't need crossovers so the drivers will be picked individually. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

The Sony system (by extension the oem Ford components that run it) can actually send a good in-eq, flat, full range line level pre-amp output to your dsp. The problem then becomes the volume; as it sits the factory dsp/amp combo is where the volume goes up/down. There's quite a few threads here and lots of options... but the point being you actually have a really decent source to start with and don't have to give up the sync features to do audio right. I just did a 2017 f150 like this - hat legatia l6se mids and l1se tweeters in the stock locations... using miniDSP tied to a slightly re-programmed ACM (sync audio control module; aka the oem stereo)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

unix_usr said:


> The Sony system (by extension the oem Ford components that run it) can actually send a good in-eq, flat, full range line level pre-amp output to your dsp. The problem then becomes the volume; as it sits the factory dsp/amp combo is where the volume goes up/down. There's quite a few threads here and lots of options... but the point being you actually have a really decent source to start with and don't have to give up the sync features to do audio right. I just did a 2017 f150 like this - hat legatia l6se mids and l1se tweeters in the stock locations... using miniDSP tied to a slightly re-programmed ACM (sync audio control module; aka the oem stereo)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am assuming it is like other systems where you have to pull after the amp to retain volume controls, etc. 

Reprogrammed acm? Is there a link for that? This is good new though because the Bose system in the V was impossible to get a clean signal from.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

PAC AP4-FD21 plugs in at headunit. Gives RCA F/R/S output, sub level control knob, and RAP output for turn on. Works great. No noise.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Haven't gotten to use one yet, but I was going to suggest it as well.

Jay


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

PAC AP4-FD21 Plus the optical option. Or rca. I got one going in my 2013 fx4 crew cab. Using rca. I like my factory radio and don't have cut **** with PAC. Except for door speakers . I got the damn molex plug.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

That looks like it makes it super simple to plug and play. I'd rather not have to cut the factory wires and I always run new speaker wire so that looks to be perfect.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Reading through some threads has me really contemplating going with a 6x9 in the factory front door location. It looks like I could one of these options but I am not sure if I can bypass the built in crossovers on the Focals.

https://www1.crutchfield.com/p_091ISS690/Focal-Integration-ISS-690.html?source=pjn&subid=43737

And the Audio Frogs look promising. I would just have to match a tweeter with them which wouldn't be a big deal. 

https://www1.crutchfield.com/p_898G...kw=audiofrog+gs690&awmt=p&awnw=g&awug=9010753


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

The Audiofrog stuff is nice. The 2.5" is amazing for it's size. I heard Erin's Civic with the 4.5" KEF's and later with the 2.5" Audiofrogs and didn't really notice a difference. A lot of that was probably Erin's tuning skills, tho. 

Might be something to consider if you can't find a tweeter to match up. 

Jay


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

The PAC module is not needed ...

You can re-program the ACM using ForScan for free - using a relatively cheap ODB III adapter ($20-$80, and good thing to have). ForScan has several spreadsheets out there with the information - you can also change the BCM programming to have the alternator always stay on (ignore the factory current sensor on the battery like). 

The ACM (factory head unit) can be changed to negate the Sony amplifier; essentially you change the setting to either "standard speaker output radio" or "line level output" - the volume can be variable from the ACM or fixed (ideal if using DSP after it anyways). In case of the latter, the volume dial/steering vol/etc will still send volume up/down commands over canbus. The miniDSP C-DSP also uses canbus for it's wired remote control ... I'm working on a small/simple chip to do the translations between Ford CAN and miniDSP CAN to allow factory volume control using aftermarket DSP and to use Sync to toggle between the miniDSP presets. Nonetheless you absolutely can change the configuration of your ACM to provide flat-eq, line-level (variable or fixed) output as it sits now, no extra modules needed 

Google "ForScan F150 spreadsheet" ... you can also try this link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1uDSQ1Z5a2Wt8-kjrSiVSlDFGFHnfeuhb3RTMVz95730/edit#gid=338817466


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Also worth noting - the PAC option doesn't negate the factory crossover, time alignment, and EQ settings ... re-programming the ACM does  Honestly takes about 10 minutes, I've done at least a half a dozen or so Fords this way now.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

unix_usr said:


> The PAC module is not needed ...
> 
> You can re-program the ACM using ForScan for free - using a relatively cheap ODB III adapter ($20-$80, and good thing to have). ForScan has several spreadsheets out there with the information - you can also change the BCM programming to have the alternator always stay on (ignore the factory current sensor on the battery like).
> 
> ...


Are you still tapping the speaker outs to the DSP?


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

My current setup is using variable line-level output; I use the front left/right factory speaker wires to the RCA inputs on the miniDSP. I'm running all active setup so I had to run new speaker wires anyways. I bought the pins online for something stupid like $0.48 cents (plus like $5 shipping and handling of course) - so I didn't have to cut the factory wires at all, just tape them off to the side. I altered the EQ to defeat it, removed all filtering/x-overs from the factory and the signal is great. Night and day versus trying to use the original / default setting.

I recently moved to a new home, with a pool and a bunch of acreage to take care of so I haven't had a ton of time to get back to my install, but my goal is to set the ACM output to be fixed level and have a small chip (using an mbed.org device; cheap/simple and has CAN bus already on-board) act as a bridge/translator. Essentially it will listen to the Ford CAN for "volume up" - it will then send "volume up" to the miniDSP and send the response back to Ford "volume is at 12" (for example; the Ford APIM/Sync-display will then show the volume graphic). For the toggle of DSP preset 1-4 I'm hijacking the "listener position" setting in Sync - so I will have "Driver, Passenger, All, and Other" - much like the volume I will intercept the message on the Ford CAN, send the equivalent message "select preset 3" on the miniDSP... Once I get it actually done I'll be happy to share (actually did a 2 way active + sub install in a 2017 F-150 a few weeks ago for a co-worker who will likely copy the same setup).


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Unix, that sounds pretty cool. I know Pocket5's did something very similar using an Arduino to read the Canbus in his charger and tell his Rane processor to turn the volume up and down.

I used an Arduino to read my steering wheel controls (resistance based), and then simulated a rotary encoder with it. I removed the rotary encoder from the board of my BitOne's DRC and controlled it that way. I put the display in the rear view mirror. But that was my last car.

In my current car, I want to read the controller in the center console, and use it to control my Mosconi RC Mini. 

I dig stuff like that.

Jay


----------



## billj214 (Dec 12, 2016)

unix_usr said:


> Also worth noting - the PAC option doesn't negate the factory crossover, time alignment, and EQ settings ... re-programming the ACM does  Honestly takes about 10 minutes, I've done at least a half a dozen or so Fords this way now.


Negate as in bypass factory crossover and EQ? I spoke with PAC personally and can confirm the factory crossover is bypassed, I also have before and after frequency measurements to prove after PAC unit installation the presence of 10khz+ frequencies. Furthermore I have optical ran to Helix DSP which when measuring output show no signs of clipping on O-scope at max volume, not possible with ACM program. You can save money I agree but can't say it's better, PAC has benefits which IMO are worth it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

billj214 said:


> Negate as in bypass factory crossover and EQ? I spoke with PAC personally and can confirm the factory crossover is bypassed, I also have before and after frequency measurements to prove after PAC unit installation the presence of 10khz+ frequencies. Furthermore I have optical ran to Helix DSP which when measuring output show no signs of clipping on O-scope at max volume, not possible with ACM program. You can save money I agree but can't say it's better, PAC has benefits which IMO are worth it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Do you notice a significant difference using the optical digital signal vs. the analog RCA's?


----------



## Mashburn94 (Apr 28, 2017)

Looking good man! Love these trucks for sure. It'll look great after the lift, wheels, and coating!


----------



## billj214 (Dec 12, 2016)

rsutton1223 said:


> Do you notice a significant difference using the optical digital signal vs. the analog RCA's?


Hard to say since I've changed my system so many times but I can tell you that right now it sounds amazing, clean clear and bright with Focal component speakers and tuned with Helix DSP in active mode. Biggest improvement was running active with 8 channels @ 150 watts per channel. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

I reprogrammed the HU in my 2014 FX4 and couldnt be happier with the results. In fact if you have the Sony system the ACM EQ is already set to flat. All the processing takes place in the Sony unit.

You simply add two wires between the ACM and APIM and reprogram the parameters for the output type and turn off the Sony amp setting and you are done. Full range 4V outpuut that doesnt clip at full volume and no loss of any factory features.

IIRC the Sony amp is mounted behind the seat in the 2016 which makes the install even easier because you can use the factory wiring instead of running new RCAs.

My system consist of the factory HU feeding a 3Sixty3 then to a pair of JL HD900/5's, AF GB10, AF GB25, SI TM65II, and Oncore SM10 subs.

No noise, no hiss, just good clean sound.


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

dawaro said:


> I reprogrammed the HU in my 2014 FX4 and couldnt be happier with the results. In fact if you have the Sony system the ACM EQ is already set to flat. All the processing takes place in the Sony unit.
> 
> You simply add two wires between the ACM and APIM and reprogram the parameters for the output type and turn off the Sony amp setting and you are done. Full range 4V outpuut that doesnt clip at full volume and no loss of any factory features.
> 
> ...


Do you have a build log...I'm looking for ideas on my 2014 fx4


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

rsutton1223 said:


> I'm back! I sold the CTS-V this week so it is on to a new build. I picked up a new daily earlier this year and now that I don't have anything to play with...I'm playing with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahh I remember you from the V forum from when I had my V. Good choice on vehicles I'm driving a 15 Lariat now and have a pretty decent set up going for myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

555nova said:


> Do you have a build log...I'm looking for ideas on my 2014 fx4


I have pictures to one day do a build log but I keep changing my mind so much a real time build log would just advertise my OCD and commitment issues...

My biggest hang up is the subs and their appearance. I want the truck to look as stock as possible so building a standard box under the rear seat just didnt look right to me. I am currently playing with different ideas like moving the rear seats forward to put the subs behind them. I am also looking at cutting the floor out and building the box under the rear seat but at the same height profile as the ledge the seats mount to and were the jack is located.

So far I have enough subs to do several cars and most have just been for mock up. The growing list includes (2) Sundown SD3-10's, (2) JL 10TW3, (2) JL13TW5, (1) SI MkII, (4) Exodus Audio 6.5, and I am currently waiting on Matt to ship my Oncore SM-10's.

Believe it or not the Exodus 6.5's in a ported enclosure absolutely rocked...

With the exception of redoing the A-pillars the front is pretty much set. The AF GB10 are in the stock pillar locations, this will be re-done to achieve a better angle. The AF GB25 are mounted in sealed enclosures that I made using ABS and a 2" PVC cap. The SI TM65 II are mounted in ABS plates in the factory door locations.

The entire truck is heavily dampened and covered in CCF. In fact the doors panels where also deadened and then 4# two part epoxy foam was poured into all the voids to eliminate any rattles or vibrations. Worked very well.

If there is something specific you want to see let me know and I will set the pictures up on my server.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just had these made for my 15 Lariat. I do have grilles just not pics with them on. 3 way Hertz Mille runnin. Active off Mosconi AS amps 

I'm currently debating upgrading from RC leveling kit and 20x10s on 33s to a 6" BDS lift with 22x10 on 35s or for about $2k more a Roush Stage 2 supercharger. 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Speaking as a person who lives in the country and owns 40 acres, a supercharger is more useful than a bigger lift. 

I own an orchard and my truck is slightly lowered (makes loading and unloading easier) with 459 whp from a whipple 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Those looks awesome. I am going for a more stock look with the truck vs the pillar setups I have had in the past. That might change over time.

I can do simple bolt ons with the EcoBoost and make that much power but I'm not going to. The motor is staying stock. I have gone through way too many built motor situations over the past 10 years. I'm ready to not worry about power until I pick up the next project car in the spring.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

BrainMach1 said:


> Speaking as a person who lives in the country and owns 40 acres, a supercharger is more useful than a bigger lift.
> 
> I own an orchard and my truck is slightly lowered (makes loading and unloading easier) with 459 whp from a whipple
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




I think the Roush Stage 2 is rated @ 650hp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

rob3980 said:


> I think the Roush Stage 2 is rated @ 650hp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I know what the Coyote motor is capable of...I just prefer to do that with cars and not big ass trucks. The V had 1300+ to the wheels where that 650 is flywheel HP quoted. The WRX had 475whp at a 1/3 of that weight. 

A fast truck is a slow car. I'd rather just enjoy the truck, tow with it, use the bed and have a really cool setup. All power is wasted IMO unless you are in a big diesel.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

rsutton1223 said:


> Oh I know what the Coyote motor is capable of...I just prefer to do that with cars and not big ass trucks. The V had 1300+ to the wheels where that 650 is flywheel HP quoted. The WRX had 475whp at a 1/3 of that weight.
> 
> 
> 
> A fast truck is a slow car. I'd rather just enjoy the truck, tow with it, use the bed and have a really cool setup. All power is wasted IMO unless you are in a big diesel.




I know I'm regretting not buying a diesel but I also said my whole life I would never buy a truck and here I am. I do love my truck my next one will be a f350. I get a family discount so gotta stay Ford 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

rob3980 said:


> I know I'm regretting not buying a diesel but I also said my whole life I would never buy a truck and here I am. I do love my truck my next one will be a f350. I get a family discount so gotta stay Ford
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was looking at 2500 Denali's and the F150 when I was buying this (still have a e92 M3 in the garage even with selling the V for the fun stuff). Lifting the 2500 makes for a HUGE truck. Wheels and tires are the nice balance there but I wanted to do more so the F150 it is. I actually love this truck a lot more than I thought I would. I'll probably always have one at this point. Now I have to start shopping for the next car though. It's looking like importing a Honda NSX is going to be it.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

rsutton1223 said:


> I was looking at 2500 Denali's and the F150 when I was buying this (still have a e92 M3 in the garage even with selling the V for the fun stuff). Lifting the 2500 makes for a HUGE truck. Wheels and tires are the nice balance there but I wanted to do more so the F150 it is. I actually love this truck a lot more than I thought I would. I'll probably always have one at this point. Now I have to start shopping for the next car though. It's looking like importing a Honda NSX is going to be it.




I'm looking at building a new house so I think my car days are done for awhile I'll have to stick to my truck. Need Man Cave $$$$ lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

rob3980 said:


> I'm looking at building a new house so I think my car days are done for awhile I'll have to stick to my truck. Need Man Cave $$$$ lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get that completely. We are looking at doing a man loft/big garage off the side of our house. My wife wants to build a 427 Cobra kit car and I won't do it without a dedicated space and lift.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

rsutton1223 said:


> I get that completely. We are looking at doing a man loft/big garage off the side of our house. My wife wants to build a 427 Cobra kit car and I won't do it without a dedicated space and lift.




You have a awesome wife lol. We are planning a man cave in the basement with a theater , bar, game room walk out to a patio and outdoor bar , pool/hot tub and a out door theater as well . We will definitely be hosting some get togethers there .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

rob3980 said:


> I think the Roush Stage 2 is rated @ 650hp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crank. My 459 whp through a 4r75 translates to 530 crank. It's 13 years old and paid for. 

If my truck were totaled in a wreck, a nightmare would be on the short list. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

And so it starts. 0 gauge wire through a 0 gauge sized hole that was hard to get to with thick carpet behind it. That was fun.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

New speaker wire run through the doors.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Niceeee


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

rsutton1223 said:


> And so it starts. 0 gauge wire through a 0 gauge sized hole that was hard to get to with thick carpet behind it. That was fun.


Personally I have never been a big fan of running power wire inside the vehicle. For the last 20 years I have always ran it in flexible conduit along the frame rail. With my 2014 it has paid off twice now as the truck is currently in the body shop after getting hit for the second time on the passenger side.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Parts are coming in!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Audio update. I got the PAC AmpPro in and all of the RCA wires run. The PAC unit gives you 3 5V preouts while keeping the rest of the truck completely stock. It makes it so you don't have to splice a single wire and you get a great, clean signal. That will be run to my Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.3 processor before heading to the amps. Some 3M foam tape was great for mounting it.



















I got the Series R tweeters from Alpine mounted as well. Sometimes it is better to be lucky than good! One of the surface mounts ended up being a PERFECT press fit after some minor tweaks. The tweeter is aimed correctly and very secure. I added the foam rings to the rear and some on the front so there is no sound leakage and it ends up being a completely stock look.


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Door speakers are in and the system is running. Even without the sub yet and flat eq curves...it is sounding pretty awesome. I can't wait to finish it out and start tuning.


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

What mids are those?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

555nova said:


> What mids are those?


The new Series R from Alpine.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Amp rack is in. I still need to do a little bit of clean up with wires and a couple of things but it is in so I can get to tuning the system.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Looking good man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

And the fun part...which I'm not all that great at...


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

**** you moved quick!! On the doors did you seal them off with just deadner or did you make panel for big hole?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

optimaprime said:


> **** you moved quick!! On the doors did you seal them off with just deadner or did you make panel for big hole?


Just the deadener for now. I went back and forth on making a MDF panel but didn't have the time right now. I may go back and do it later. We'll see how it all sounds together once I get the sub in.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome. I am trying to decide if I want to make panel or just deadener the hole


----------



## Garcbomber (May 26, 2017)

Good start on that expensive chunk of aluminum! 
Did you at least put a v8 in it?? Ha


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Garcbomber said:


> Good start on that expensive chunk of aluminum!
> 
> Did you at least put a v8 in it?? Ha




Hell no. 3.5 EcoBoost. Faster and tows more.


----------



## Garcbomber (May 26, 2017)

rsutton1223 said:


> Hell no. 3.5 EcoBoost. Faster and tows more.


Oh well, at least it will eventually sound good inside!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Garcbomber said:


> Oh well, at least it will eventually sound good inside!




I had one of the greatest sounding V8's ever in the last car. I'd rather have the performance over sound and I would not be putting a blower on the 5.0. That motor NA is a dog.


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

rsutton1223 said:


> Just the deadener for now. I went back and forth on making a MDF panel but didn't have the time right now. I may go back and do it later. We'll see how it all sounds together once I get the sub in.


I wouldn't use MDF for the panel. It wont hold up to the moisture in the door. I used ABS to close mine and it worked great.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah I got the 5.0 and it's def a dog. 3.5 is a way better option. I figured it would be like my dads hemi ram and it's not even close 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

Imo the Ecoboost is impressive for a truck. I'm coming from a 05 duramax with Idaho rob tuning and intake and exhaust and the stock ecoboost feels faster and tows my 6500lb boat great.....granted I'm not going to be pulling my 42' enclosed race trailer with it but it's a great engine for a half ton.

BTW it SMOKES my stepdads 2018 RAM 1500.


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

Rsutton, my neighbor has a 2014 with the same Hostile wheels but they are 22" and it looks killer. I wish I could post pics but I'm lost without PB


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

dawaro said:


> I wouldn't use MDF for the panel. It wont hold up to the moisture in the door. I used ABS to close mine and it worked great.


I did actually notice some in the passenger side door. You are probably right.



rob3980 said:


> Yeah I got the 5.0 and it's def a dog. 3.5 is a way better option. I figured it would be like my dads hemi ram and it's not even close
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really isn't. People think "Mustang motor" but it doesn't act like that in the truck at all.



555nova said:


> Imo the Ecoboost is impressive for a truck. I'm coming from a 05 duramax with Idaho rob tuning and intake and exhaust and the stock ecoboost feels faster and tows my 6500lb boat great.....granted I'm not going to be pulling my 42' enclosed race trailer with it but it's a great engine for a half ton.
> 
> BTW it SMOKES my stepdads 2018 RAM 1500.


Tows our boat great as well. I don't even notice it is back there. The 5.0 can only tow 9k where the 3.5 tows 11k.



555nova said:


> Rsutton, my neighbor has a 2014 with the same Hostile wheels but they are 22" and it looks killer. I wish I could post pics but I'm lost without PB


I can't wait to see them on. Next week is install week! Lift, tires, wheels and Amp power running boards with a paint correction and CQuartz coating. That's round one of the process!


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

billj214 said:


> Hard to say since I've changed my system so many times but I can tell you that right now it sounds amazing, clean clear and bright with Focal component speakers and tuned with Helix DSP in active mode. Biggest improvement was running active with 8 channels @ 150 watts per channel.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Does anyone know for sure where the digital signal originates?

The few wiring diagrams I've looked at don't show a digital audio signal output or input. And, if there were a digital signal sourced from the head unit (ACM) why would you need the analog outputs as well?

I've got a feeling it's being converted inside the ap4 from the analog signal. 

I've sent in an email to aamp for this question but haven't got a reply yet.


Edit: Email reply from AAMP confirmed my thoughts. The digital output is converted (ADC) from the analog output. Not what I was hoping for but understandable.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Round 1 of visual mods done.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

rsutton1223 said:


> Round 1 of visual mods done.




Our taste in cars is the same. Both had cts-v's and now have the same F150 pretty much. Black with chrome package and black Hostile wheels lol. Needless to say I like your style!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

What wheel size width and offset and tire size? I currently have 20x9 xd monster +18 on 33" tires but just ordered Hostile Stryker blade cut 22x10 with 37x13.50 nitto ridge grapplers and a 7" readylift kit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

rob3980 said:


> Our taste in cars is the same. Both had cts-v's and now have the same F150 pretty much. Black with chrome package and black Hostile wheels lol. Needless to say I like your style!


All the chrome will be gone soon too. Addictive Desert Designs bumpers and the grill will be satin black.



rob3980 said:


> What wheel size width and offset and tire size? I currently have 20x9 xd monster +18 on 33" tires but just ordered Hostile Stryker blade cut 22x10 with 37x13.50 nitto ridge grapplers and a 7" readylift kit


20x10 -19 on 35x12.50's


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

So a friend of mine had these on his Jeep and at only 98 bucks on Amazon...I figured...why not? At least they keep the kids entertained at the bus stop. 

They are bluetooth controlled RGB LED's that you can basically program to do whatever you want. They'll even go with the music you are playing if you want to. The only real downside (as you can see in the last picture) is that if you want a true white rock light...you don't really get it. Since they are RGB LED's...they have to produce white through the 3 diodes which creates a lot of halo's since it isn't coming from a single source. 

Something fun and cheap.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

rsutton1223 said:


> So a friend of mine had these on his Jeep and at only 98 bucks on Amazon...I figured...why not? At least they keep the kids entertained at the bus stop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I planned on doing the same thing but was looking at led glow under body and wheel well kits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

rsutton1223 said:


> Audio update. I got the PAC AmpPro in and all of the RCA wires run. The PAC unit gives you 3 5V preouts while keeping the rest of the truck completely stock. It makes it so you don't have to splice a single wire and you get a great, clean signal. That will be run to my Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.3 processor before heading to the amps. Some 3M foam tape was great for mounting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the foam rings for the tweeters?


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

rob3980 said:


> I planned on doing the same thing but was looking at led glow under body and wheel well kits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





My daughter's F150, Asanti custom wheels, pink spoke, 22" wheels, 40" Toyo's








She does have the 5.0, we are considering the Roushe supercharger, close to 600hp...No? I've talked to guys that love them..


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

ohiodish said:


> Where did you get the foam rings for the tweeters?


They actually came with the Alpine setup.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sub'd - amazing looking truck! You did so many great things in the Subi and the V - I know this will be fantastic as well!


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

RSUTTON1223, your on F150forum.com also, correct. Thought the pics of your truck by the metal bldg were the same. Looking at using the PAC in my 17 XLT also. Any impressions or feedback? Thanks, Tim


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

passtim said:


> RSUTTON1223, your on F150forum.com also, correct. Thought the pics of your truck by the metal bldg were the same. Looking at using the PAC in my 17 XLT also. Any impressions or feedback? Thanks, Tim


That's me! Do you have the Sony system in your XLT?


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

passtim said:


> RSUTTON1223, your on F150forum.com also, correct. Thought the pics of your truck by the metal bldg were the same. Looking at using the PAC in my 17 XLT also. Any impressions or feedback? Thanks, Tim


Did the PAC in a RAM, hi-end system. It is definitely a compromise. If you're looking for best sound quality, go aftermarket head unit. I have a few quirky issues, like low level noise and sound pauses when changing songs, using iPod, through factory usb port. Depends how picky you are or level you're trying to achieve. Lower end is also compromised.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

DPGstereo said:


> Did the PAC in a RAM, hi-end system. It is definitely a compromise. If you're looking for best sound quality, go aftermarket head unit. I have a few quirky issues, like low level noise and sound pauses when changing songs, using iPod, through factory usb port. Depends how picky you are or level you're trying to achieve. Lower end is also compromised.


They must have changed a lot since then. None of those issues and the signal is clean. 

Using an aftermarket headunit is not possible in our trucks if you have the 8" screen.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

rsutton1223 said:


> That's me! Do you have the Sony system in your XLT?


Sorry, tried to post this weekend but my Iphone was jacked up. Not the sony but the 7 speaker with 8 inch screen. I saw on PACs sight that it was only for the Sony system but Crutchfield verified it would work perfect with the 7 speaker, 8 inch screen. Now to start the build. Question though, does it still retain the Sync voice and Navi and are they amplified or just come through the center channel?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

It will retain all functions at normal volumes


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Op I shot ya a PM. Have a question about the wheel offset you are running


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

rob3980 said:


> Op I shot ya a PM. Have a question about the wheel offset you are running


86" give or take. Sorry for the late response. I have been traveling all week.

They are 20x10 -19 on 35x12.50 Nitto Ridgegrapplers


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Maybe you’ve answered this already, but do you still have your CTS ?


----------



## makaman (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice looking Truck ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Maybe you’ve answered this already, but do you still have your CTS ?


Yeah a couple of months ago. Just the truck and the M3 now.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I just built a box for a friend of mines 2017 F350 with 3 JL Audio 10tw3 under the seat, it sounds really tight.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

Any updates? How is the ride quality with the new suspension?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

555nova said:


> Any updates? How is the ride quality with the new suspension?


Rides great. 14.5 mpg and rides better than stock thanks to the Fox 2.0 rear shocks. I'll eventually get the coil overs for the front as well. 

The system is sounding decent right now. I did some tuning on it and got it close. The reality is that I am not a tuner by any stretch so it really needs to have someone with a better ear get ahold of it to get the true potential out of the setup. People that aren't used to building out audio in cars like we are think it sounds awesome though. 

Addictive Desert Designs pushed out my bumper another couple of weeks so I am still waiting on that before I put on the matte grill and lighting. I did get in the uplifter switches that go in the Super Duty to retrofit in to have a factory looking switch setup for all of the accessories. 

Monster Customs got the JL sub replaced for me which I really wasn't expecting. A pinched wire in the box shorted the voice coils and they got it taken care of for me. Great customer service there.


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

Thats awesome to hear. I just ordered the King 2.5 coilovers for my truck.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

555nova said:


> Thats awesome to hear. I just ordered the King 2.5 coilovers for my truck.


The only thing that really affected ride quality at all is the tires. In this size, the Ridge Grapplers are 12 ply which makes them harder and you have to run a higher psi. They are silent though and look awesome.


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

Any updates on the bumpers and lighting? I finally got my coilovers and bigger tires on my truck, i ended up with 295/70r18's (34x12's) Cooper st/maxx with just an 1.5" lift in front. I'm really liking the looks so far, but kinda what to do bumpers after the audio part is done.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

The bumper is on but I haven't had time to wire up the switches on the lighting yet.


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

That looks real nice. Do you have any idea how much heavier they are than stock?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

555nova said:


> That looks real nice. Do you have any idea how much heavier they are than stock?


I actually think it was a little lighter. The stock bumper is heavy.


----------

